# Missing nutrients after a workout??



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I find that I am very tired after I work out. I don't want to wake up afterwards or get up much. What nutrients could I be missing?? Or is that not the problem. It's usually the next morning.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not an expert but I've done my fair share of throwing iron around. What type of workout we talking here, heavy weights for bulk, cardio for endurance?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I had a nutritionist tell me to always eat an apple after working out. Apparently it is common in Eastern Europe to do that.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You're supposed to be tired if it was a good workout. Drink lots of water. 

Wait another twenty years, I'm tired even when I don't work out.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Not an expert but I've done my fair share of throwing iron around. What type of workout we talking here, heavy weights for bulk, cardio for endurance?


I'm doing squats and arm upper body but I'm throwing the weight around so idk if that counts as cardio because its going fast. I'm just interested in knowing what my body needs normally after activities.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Protein post workout. Small amounts of pre workout protein is good too but some people get an upset stomach. Overall diet is important too. Lean red meat, chicken and fish and wet carbs (like veggies). With the weather, if it's still hot were you are, you may just be dehydrated. Especially after a hard workout in a hot gym. Be sure to drink plenty of water before, during and after your workout.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

James m said:


> I find that I am very tired after I work out. I don't want to wake up afterwards or get up much. What nutrients could I be missing?? Or is that not the problem. It's usually the next morning.


You need to eat more protein.

If you can post up detailed description of about your diet, including water intake, and workout I can help you better. Im an Olympic Weighlifting coach and have decent knowledge in nutrition.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Are you looking to gain mass? Lose weight? Just stay in shape?

You can throw around lots of variables and come up with all kinds of science and other good answers... But you're probably burning more calories than your consuming. If you're looking to lose weight: Tada! You're doing it right and being tired and hungry means its working. If you're looking to gain mass, then you don't have enough calories in the tank and no post workout magic is going to give you enough energy to push through a workout and feel like running a marathon afterwards.

You want to lose weight? Eat lots of good quality fats. Fats are 9 calories per gram, so you'll eat less and feel full. Eating fat also causes your body to produce the lipase enzyme in order to break down fat.

You want to have lots of energy? Add more carbs, but not too much because carbs have 4 calories per gram, but due to the nature of carbs being sugars, you burn through them pretty quickly as your body isn't designed to run on sugar and you get a quick buzz and then your body is hungry because it stored most of the calories because you didn't use them all (and you gained weight as a result).

You want HUGE amounts of energy? Look up ketosis and be well educated on the subject. Some people say its really bad for you, some people thrive on it (like me: no caffeine, extremely low carbs, lots of energy)

Eat a huge breakfast with lots of quality to it, eat a medium sized lunch and if you're trying to gain mass, eat a medium sized dinner.

If you're trying to lose weight, give your dinner to your enemy and enjoy being hungry and tired. (because its working).

Tailor your workout to your goal. "throwing weights around" will be ok if you're just trying to stay in shape. If you're building mass, you'll want something very specific (look up a 5x5 workout plan and dig into "Starting Strength" by Mark Rippetoe). If you're losing weight, just do the calorie math. If Calories in minus Calories out is less then your personal daily caloric requirement you get weight loss.

I could go on about this stuff all day, its one of the few things I truly enjoy.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Copious water during, 8oz of chocolate milk after.
You need to refuel your muscles post-workout. A small amount of carbs(like the mentioned apple) and some protein will help with your energy loss.
Chocolate milk contains both, and is a great post-workout treat when chilled.
After you've burned your glucose stores in your muscles, they will ache something fierce. Replenish them fast so your body doesn't pull more from elsewhere causing that tired feeling.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If it is bothering you the next morning then it is time to take a day off from THAT workout. Try walking and stretching for the day. The muscles rebuild while you sleep so make sure you get 8 hours.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

AskSteve said:


> Are you looking to gain mass? Lose weight? Just stay in shape?
> 
> You can throw around lots of variables and come up with all kinds of science and other good answers... But you're probably burning more calories than your consuming. If you're looking to lose weight: Tada! You're doing it right and being tired and hungry means its working. If you're looking to gain mass, then you don't have enough calories in the tank and no post workout magic is going to give you enough energy to push through a workout and feel like running a marathon afterwards.
> 
> ...


Excellent post!

Pretty much any advice I would give is in this cats post. Good info here and obviously you and I buy into very similar programs. The only thing I would add is drinking at least 1/2 your body weight in oz's of water and supplementing magnesium,quality fish oil and vitamin D.

Ahh ketosis...slippery slope as you enter it with the headaches & nausea and all but....after your done with it what an amazing feeling. Tons of energy and other positive side effects. I had a client describe it as being on speed & Viagra at the same time. Now I have taken neither but totally get what he was saying haha.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In the old days, we used what was called ECA Stack (real ephedrine, not the fake crap they have today, caffeine, aspirin) as well as a high protein diet and good carbs in the am. Lots of water and of course above all YOUTH!

The supplement markets were simpler in the 80's and 90's. Less options and less fake stuff in my opinion. 

James m, cut out the junkfood, listen to Steve and Leeroy and you might feel better.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

The timing of a recovery drink like a protein shake or chocolate milk is about 30 minutes. Careful not to over indulge post workout meal. Protein heavy if you do.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

One of my favorite post workout drink is a glass of ice tea with a pinch of salt. The tea has potassium and the salt sodium. IMO it's way better and cheaper that the sugar & crap filled sports drinks. Also depending on my workout I take 25-50 grams of whey protein.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

How us making out with the energy James M?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I need to find a middle ground. Now when I'm exercising I actually feel more awake immediately afterwards. I think I was overdoing it. I didn't see this threads many replies. I'll have to read more.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

How old are you, James? Don't mean to get personal, but it is useful information for what you are experiencing. If you are older and feeling very fatigued during and after workouts, especially if this is a new symptom, I would tell you to get into a cardiologist PRONTO. (Although undiagnosed heart conditions can also take young people as well.) It's a very common symptom of a blocked coronary artery.

Or are you young and just out of shape? So then you gotta put in the time, don't overdo it all at once, and eat a balanced healthy diet with LOTS of water.

Do it the right way. Don't jack yourself up with creatine, testosterone, HGH, and such. I've seen a lot of young men with really high blood pressure from using this stuff.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Does frequent masturbation count as exercise? It seems like an awesome workout plan.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Does frequent masturbation count as exercise? It seems like an awesome workout plan.


We need an "Unlike" button...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Just wait for your hands to fall asleep Ralph, then it will feel like someone else is doing it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"The Stranger"... or in this case, "The Trainer"?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Drink lots of water, stretch really well, and then soak your muscles in a hot tub. Spray on icy hot too does wonders.


----------

